# Picking the Best Depth Exam



## Golden Eagle PE (Nov 30, 2012)

I know this might have been brought up numorous times but I just felt to I needed to get some feedback on this even though I have been reading other threads about it. I have no idea yet which Mechanical Depth I would want to take in the afternoon and I am trying to decide now that I know they make you decide at your registration. Should I just buy the 3 different 6M books and see which one works best for me? Seems like a big decision to make at registration.......Did anyone else worry about this a lot?


----------



## GA PE (Dec 19, 2012)

I recommend Thermo / Fluids, but study for all three. The HVAC will have complicated ASHRAE questions, Machine Design covers 4 to 5 disciplines, and Thermal/Fluids is 70% Thermodynamics and Fluids with some HVAC and Strength of Materials/Statics.


----------



## ikesdsu (Dec 20, 2012)

I think it depends on what type of work you have done the last four years. Did you work on things like boilers and pumps, then the Thermo/fluids would probably be best, did you do any ventillation design, then the HVAC would probably be good since there is a large overlap with the thermo/fluids, or did you work in a factory, then machine design would be good.

If you don't do a lot of thermo or HVAC on a daily basis you probably won't be able to step right into those sections and pass. All three sections include the idea that you have a deep knowledge of those disciplines, and you know rules of thumb, applicable coes from memory, ect. Not that you can't do it but I know that I wouldn't be able even with a lot of studying to be able to pass thermo or machine design. (I passed the HVAC in April of this year)

If you don't mind me asking, what do you do at your job on a typical day?


----------



## MapuaTech (Dec 21, 2012)

I can't say TF is the toughest nor the easiest of the three. But it is the depth that covers more chapters of the MERM compare to the other 2 depths.


----------



## Infinity (Dec 23, 2012)

I agree with ikesdsu completely. Depends on what type of work you are doing/ have done recently and/or what subject areas you are mos comfortable with. I was comfortable with both Machine Design and Thermofluids areas, but I picked Machine Design, since I wanted to review some of that material for myself a little bit (for work). Eventually I did end up not reviewing at all, but was (probably barely) able to pass the exam (Oct. 12). I think prior knowledge in fluids, heat transfer, and thermo did help me do those questions well on the AM part. In case you are not comfortable one way or the other, I would suggest reviewing both areas for a couple of weeks, and then pick one for the PM part based on your comfort level at that time. Knowledge in basics got me through the exam (I was not that knowledgeable in standards). MERM is a very decent one to start studying/reviewing from. All the best!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks all for your input. But part of the reason I started this thread was because I thought the state of Texas required you to pick a depth exam with the application. Has anyone else had to do this? Maybe in different states? As I was looking over more of the forms for the Texas PE applcaition, I do not see where it asks that you choose a depth afternoon section right now. Is this something that can be chosen when you register for the PE exam instead? I would apprecaite the insight of those who have alreayd done this as I am very new to most of this stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm in Texas, and no where did it state to pick which afternoon section you want to take in the application. But my application is still in administrative review, which is frustrating since my name on my transcript does not match my name on my application, as I was married after I graduated. I sent in my marriage license with my application...anyone know why this would not be sufficient? My application was received before a coworkers, yet his is already in technical review. I'm just a little frustrated. I think when we register for the test (here in Texas) is when the afternoon section is chosen. If I find out differently I'll let you know.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks SMott! I guess I will assume for now that you have to pick the afternoon section when you register. That would make sense to me I guess. That still means I need to do some studying so that I can make a smart choice on which section to take.

I assume you are a Mechanical SMott? If so, did you decide on an afternoon section to take and was it difficult to decide?


----------



## ikesdsu (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't know exactly what the rules for Texas but in South Dakota you don't pick up a section until you register at NCEES


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes, I am mechanical. I knew from the start I would choose mechanical systems and materials. Machine design 1 and 2 were my favorite classes in college, and I did well in classes that deal with mechanical systems and materials. My work experience has been as a mechanical discipline engineer with an engineering company, working with all types of equipment...from pd and centrifugal pumps to vessels and exchangers to specialty items, and on. I just feel more comfortable taking this section vs the hvac or thermo sections. Not to mention having study buddies who are taking the same section helped with the decision. What are you leaning towards?


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Dec 31, 2012)

I am leaning toward taking the Mechanical Systems and Materials as well because I think I would be most familiar with those. But the Fluids/Thermo also interests me and I will not be able to make a decision until I get the 6MS books and go through them to determine exactly what type of questions might be on the exam. May I ask what kind of study aids/books you are using as you prepare? I will look to get input from a number of different mechanicals before I start studying.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 31, 2012)

Right now I have MERM 8th edition as well as the solutions manual for it, and I'm working the problems from it. I plan to get the latest edition soon with the companion problems book, and hope the problems are a little different so that I have a larger pool of problems.

I also will get all three 6MS books, and any of the NCEES practice tests I can get ahold of (although I do not plan to work them until two weeks before the test to gage myself). As someone first told me, work as many problems as you can get your hands on.

I plan to tab my MERM book, and make a binder of important info/equations, to bring into the exam room.

Right now this is my strategy, with a minimum of 15 hours a week studying...more if I can get the hours in.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, I have also heard that working lots of problems is one of the best ways to study. Its amazing how many people who have passed the exam say that working problems is one of the keys to sucess. I am happy there is some consensus even though everyone studys differently.

What about a calculator for you? Have you decided on which one? I have heard good things about the Casio because of its capability but I have not decided yet.

What state will you be taking the exam in?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 31, 2012)

I have the Casio fx-115ES PLUS. And I'm taking the test in Texas, Houston to be specific.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Jan 1, 2013)

That's funny. I will live in Houston as well and I will be taking the exam in Houston when the time comes.

I am going to look into that Casio to see if it might be the one for me.


----------



## GA PE (Jan 11, 2013)

Golden Eagle said:


> That's funny. I will live in Houston as well and I will be taking the exam in Houston when the time comes. I am going to look into that Casio to see if it might be the one for me.


Casio fx-115ES PLUS worked well for me.


----------

